# Taekkyon - Sydney 택견 시드니. Training Partner Required



## RottenManners (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello all.

                I live in South Korea & have been training Taekkyon for a few years now. I will be returning to Sydney, Australia in four weeks to live permanently and hope to find someone to train Taekkyon with.

                Should there be anyone in Sydney who has learnt this martial art and wants to train please contact me. Should you have only learnt for a few months while in South Korea & know enough of the basics, I am happy to teach you further. That is so that I have a training partner as they are so difficult to find.

               I look forward to your responses. Thank you.


                RottenManners


----------



## manakin (Sep 13, 2015)

What's Taekkyon like? Is it anything like Hapkido?


----------



## RottenManners (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi,

    Why do you ask? Do you train in Hapkido?

No it is not like Hapkido. Teakkyon and Hapkido are different.
Both Hapkido and Taekkyon aim to get one's opponent of balance.
Hapkido is not a game and neither is Taekkyon.
Hapkido kicking and Taekkyon kicking may look similar yet they are still different.

Hapkido is primarily joint locking. This is the flower of Hapkido and can be quite fun and enjoyable.

Teakkyon is primarily tripping, pushing, kicking, standing wrestling, throwing, neck face body strikes. And can also be a lot of fun.
These are done in a fashion where as the Hands and feet always move together. 


I hope this helps.


----------

